# Spinnangeln am Strand von Juliusruh



## apportier_dackel (17. Februar 2005)

Hi Boardies

Bin vom 05.-08.03. in Juliusruh (Rügen) zum alljährlichen Familien-Wochenendtrip. Nun habe ich mir überlegt, mal meine Spinnrute mitzunehmen und mir einige Stündchen einen abzuspinnen. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob sich das dort lohnt vom Strand zum Beispiel wenn man von Juliusruh in Richtung Kap Arkona läuft?
Wenn ja, welche Köder (Gewicht) sollte ich verwenden und wie weit muss man den Köder auswerfen um in den Genuss möglicher Fische zu kommen und welche Zeiten sind um diese Jahreszeit erfolgversprechend?

Grüße und danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## elefant (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Strand von Juliusruh*

Moin
Da guckst Du am Besten nach Stellen,wo es auch etwas Steinig ist Abwechslungsreicher Untergrund und angrenzendes tieferes Wasser sind günstig.
Da hast Du eine schöne Wanderung vor! - Ich habe sehr unliebsame Erinnerungen an diese Strände,weil ich da mal in das GST-Lager 'zwangsverpflichtet' wurde. Na,lang' ist's her! Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg! 
Wenn Strandabschnitte nicht so überlaufen sind, sind Meerforellen mitunter auch in recht flachem Wasser.Aktuell fängige Farben am besten vor Ort erfragen (oder vielleicht poastet ja noch ein Ortsansässiger).
Aber so Allgemeines zum Meefo - Angeln ist ja hier schon sehr viel gepoastet!(Suchfunktion)


----------



## blinkerkatze (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Strand von Juliusruh*

Hallo dackel
Du kannst von Juljusruh bis Arkona alles beangeln.
Fahre hinter Drewolke rechts rein das ist die leste Einfahrt dann weiter bis zu Caravan Campingplatz.
Danach kommt ein Haus auf der linken Seite gleich hinter der Kurve kannst du rechts dein Auto abstellen und daneben ist ein abstieg.


----------



## apportier_dackel (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Strand von Juliusruh*

Danke euch für die Antworten!

Das klingt ja wirklich gut... nur aus dem Hotel raus und sofort mit Wanderangeln beginnen. 

Hab jetzt schon viel gelesen aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch einen Tipp geben, wie weit draußen im März die Fische in der Regel stehen?

Wie ich letztes Jahr gesehen habe, ist es nördlich von Juliusruh teilweise recht steil und steinig. Bedeutet das, das es an den Stellen auch gleich tiefer ist und man die Fische in Strandnähe suchen sollte?

Grüße aus der Mitte Deutschlands wo viel Schnee liegt!


----------



## blinkerkatze (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Strand von Juliusruh*

Hallo dackel 
Wenn du ins Wasser gehst und den Strand abwanderst wirst du das bald mitbekommen das es stellen gibt wo du weit rein kommst und es gibt auch solche da kannst du keine fünf Meter ins Wasser gehen. Wichtig ist das du Fächermäßig abblinkerst, hast du nach dem du die Stelle wo du im Wasser stehst des öffteren abgeblinkert und nichts gefangen einfach 100Meter weitergehen.


----------



## apportier_dackel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Strand von Juliusruh*

Wenn die Wathose voll ist, war ich auf jeden Fall zu weit drin... 

Was meint ihr Experten denn zum Wetter?
Habe mir gerade mal die Prognose für Rügen angesehen und das sieht nicht so gut aus:

*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Ortszeit [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]Mo, 28.02. [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]Di, 01.03. [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]Mi, 02.03.[/font]*
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Tiefst-Temperatur* [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]*-8°C *[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]*-7°C *[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]*-5°C*[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Höchst-Temperatur* [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]*-4°C *[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]*-2°C *[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]*-2°C*[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Wetter* [/font]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Wind* [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]W 2-3 [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]S 3-4 [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]S 3 [/font]

*Die aktuelle Wassertemperatur liegt bei 1°C.*

Bei meinem Glück bohre ich mir noch ein Loch in die zugefrorene Ostsee |bla:


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Strand von Juliusruh*

Habe mal nen Bericht vom "Dorsch-Eisangeln" in den norwegischen Fjorden gesehen.  |supergri 
Es muß also nur anständig frieren.  :m


----------



## blinkerkatze (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Strand von Juliusruh*

Das Wetter ist in diesem Bereich einfach top. Der Wind geht auf West das heist ablandig und Schnee liegt da kaum noch.


----------

